# Blinglesleeds?



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

*Blinglespeeds?*

Blinglespeeds. We've all seen em. CF, Ti, custom. 1 gear, $3-4k invested, colour matches and 19lbs. But are they in the spirit of SS core culture? Have they lost something, just like the guy who has all his gear carried by sherpa's to Everest basecamp?


----------



## Nrs1Rider (Jan 29, 2005)

That is one heck of a word you made up. There is nothing wrong with customizing something to the max. That is half the fun.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

agree, to a point.

i still ride a modified BuSS, the original bianchi SS frame. 

basic, nothing special, but i love my ss bike.

Function over form. Ride hard.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

A single speed bike is still just a bike, not a cultural statement. When I bought my first single speed in 1999 I didn't see another one on the trail for several years. Does that mean I get to create this imaginary culture? Or was I supposed to emulate the guys that inspired me - a bunch of dudes racing the 24 Hours of Moab calling themselves Team Hugh Jass and wearing dresses? (That would've been '96 or '97 I think). Or am I supposed to ride drunk since that was what a lot of people did in the beginning at single speed races?

Well, you know what I do? I ride my single speed. It has lots of nice parts on it too. There was no "culture" involved at all. I just like to build bikes and I like single speeds. There was no "culture" trying to tell me what parts to build it out of.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Who cares what a person rides? If it makes them happy and they ride more often, go for it. Don't judge.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I ride my 1X1 with basic but nice stuff and I love it. Certainly not bling by anyones standards but I love riding it so thats all that counts. I've certainly had 'blinger' bikes but none I've enjoyed as much as this. Function first and foremost, though I do like it to look good, keep it clean and nice but any mods or upgrades are done for use first.

Jamie


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I really don't care if what I do to or on my bike is in the spirit of anything other than "fun for me". If someone else spends $10k on their SS bike, more power to them...besides, a vast majority of the riders I see on hot single speeds are really fast and fit. If we were talking about blinged out FS geared bikes, I think the Everest comparison would be more appropriate. 

If I could afford a 19# ti/carbon copy of my current bike, I'd do it in a heartbeat, but I can't, so I guess I still have spirit of SS Culture street cred?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

islander said:


> Blinglespeeds. We've all seen em. CF, Ti, custom. 1 gear, $3-4k invested, colour matches and 19lbs. But are they in the spirit of SS core culture? Have they lost something, just like the guy who has all his gear carried by sherpa's to Everest basecamp?


Having a bike made for you, by one person in their machine shop who is a craftsman or buying a mass produced machine made in a huge factory in Asia.

Not knocking either but if I really strip it back to basics then the first option strikes me as more "core".

At the end of the day it's not what you ride, where you ride or how hard you ride but how much fun you have riding it. Anyone who goes out for for a bike ride and comes back grinning from ear to ear is doing it right.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

islander said:


> Blinglespeeds. We've all seen em. CF, Ti, custom. 1 gear, $3-4k invested, colour matches and 19lbs. But are they in the spirit of SS core culture? Have they lost something, just like the guy who has all his gear carried by sherpa's to Everest basecamp?


If they have one gear...It's in the spirit of the SS core culture, regardless of the bikes cost.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

*shrug* I ponied up the money for Hope skewers and SP collar just because it said Hope on it and matched the headset and hubs. I didn't even look up weight to see if those $50 skewers were the lightest out there and I didn't "need" to spend that extra $75 for crap I had 3-4 of each sitting around in the parts bin, but it made me happier doing it and it looks nice.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree that usually not everyone would built a high end SS. If you are building such a bike you really know what you want and you know exactly how to ride it. Can't say so about people building bling carbon geared suspension bikes. I know a man who is building hi end carbon lightweight geared hardtail. Practically he does'nt even ride it, he is just building it with lighter and lighter parts (frames, forks, brakes) for last 2 years. I really would be happy if he build a rigid SS (which is lighter than any geared hardtail) or even brakeless fixedgear XC bike (which is possible to be used on our trails (he won't ride the most technical ones in any case on any bike)) and kick ass on it.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

At first I read this, are dinglespeeds still singlespeeds. I was confused about all the answers. 

Then I re-read it as are singlespeeds (blinglespeed) still singlespeeds. I was confused about the question.

In your analysis with Everest, how should you climb it the most "raw/hardcore/man/tough/true" way? Naked, by yourself,and without oxygen or help? Only then did you really do it because sherpas, fancy new clothing, and oxygen is cheating? I guess any nice advancement in cycling is also not raw by your terms, so we should all just run instead of cycling because it is the ubertrue (I can make up words too) way of SS.

I agree with a lot of the comments. The really nice single speeds in my area are all rode on by super fast guys. I have yet to see a blingy single speed being ridden by a slow person.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

And I will say I've raced single speeds on 12hr endurance two years running now (this will be my 3rd year).

First year was on my rigid 27lbs se stout. It was fun and I was beat, averaging about 65-76 min 10mi laps. Second year I built up a rigid carbon/steel 21lbs On-One Inbred with the previously mentioned Hope bling and was averaging a much more respectable 53-57min laps putting out about the same effort. Granted I had another year of riding/training under my belt (going on about 6yrs heavy riding total to date), but I was pretty much in the same shape for both rides.

So yes... I do think that the "blinglespeed" made a difference. Maybe it was 75% mental/25% physical or the other way around, but that "bling" made me ride faster, farther and have a lot more fun one way or another, so it was worth it to me.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Whatever others want to spend is their business. I don't care if they make fashion statements, heedlessly waste money, etc.

I have a nice rigid SIR 9 that I built up for $1,100 total and daz good enough for meeee


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

aka...i don't have the money to spend on a $4K singlespeed and i want to justify riding a beater" 

jk

until you ride a cf or ti singlespeed, you will not understand. also, a ton of the $4k is in the brakes and wheels etc. 

should we all settle for crap wheels and brakes to?

ss is for simplicity. cf, ti, etc does not change the simplicity of the machine imo.

have you seen what kids are racing on today in bmx!?


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

As long as they have a big grin on their faces, who cares what and how fast they ride.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I have a "blinglespeed" and I haven't lost anything.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

My ss is a Ludite. Some will say not special but it is mine. Only "bling" on it is a lego Darth Vader zip tied to the handle bars. Why? Vader reminds me of being a kid, just like riding. I guess that makes me the Sith of the Trails......


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

If the bike is a trailer queen ... I mean rack or garage queen, that's a joke. But if guys are riding them hard, then I say more power to them! I think a super light high performance SS would be pretty fun and cooler than a blinged out geared bike.


----------



## evoracer (Feb 26, 2008)

I am a fan of either bling or non-bling, and went middle of the road on my current SS build with about $2k in it. Has all the parts that I wanted on it based upon my previous SS rides, and is a nice bike to _me_. No one else matters.:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

islander said:


> Blinglespeeds. We've all seen em. CF, Ti, custom. 1 gear, $3-4k invested, colour matches and 19lbs. But are they in the spirit of SS core culture? *Have they lost something, just like the guy who has all his gear carried by sherpa's to Everest basecamp
> *?


no....nothing is lost. Some people have the means, patience and drive to 'invest' in something they love.

And your analogy of a sherpa helping a climber vs. a 'nice' bike doesn't hold water...

Compare an old ratted Mazda RX-7 vs. a Lotus on a twisty course then you have an analogy - the better driver will win....just as the better rider will be faster/smoother on any 1 geared bike regardless of cost.

my .02

* and don't even ask how much my blinglsleed was  *


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

I think this thread should have photos to help us decide.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

If you're rolling a high dollar tricked out SS you've likely paid your dues in the SS game and are a straight baller in the trail.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

brianW. said:


> My ss is a Ludite. Some will say not special but it is mine. Only "bling" on it is a lego Darth Vader zip tied to the handle bars. Why? Vader reminds me of being a kid, just like riding. I guess that makes me the Sith of the Trails......


The Luddite is an awesome SS and a gateway bike to blingyness


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Possum Jones said:


> The Luddite is an awesome SS and a gateway bike to blingyness


X3 lovin the Luddite, I put a Niner DF bar on it and schwalbe tires does that make it Blingy! in the 29er forum I see some poeple with the Import Carbon rims and I just think Really??? More power to them.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a $3k One9 that I built up because it's my dream bike. I have more in the brakes, wheels, and crank than what it costs to buy the frame and carbon fork. I ride a rigid 29er and the love for the simplicity will always be there no matter how much money is in the bike. I'm not rich, I don't make big bucks, I just wanted a Rigid 29er that was less than 20 lbs. I am looking for a frame to build up a low dollar Singlespeed road bike for commuting everyday.

This Bling Bling Singlespeed sits in my living room where it can be warm every night yet gets ridden in the Sun, Rain, and even Snow every day to and from Work.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

HEMIjer said:


> X3 lovin the Luddite, I put a Niner DF bar on it and schwalbe tires does that make it Blingy! in the 29er forum I see some poeple with the Import Carbon rims and I just think Really??? More power to them.


The import carbon rims are being raced successfully by clydesdales. Not sure what this means. Some of the bling carbon rims do come with neat graphics though! (and maybe a better expensive warranty..)

Back to blinglespeeds!!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

SS Hack said:


> I think this thread should have photos to help us decide.


Always down for photo postage...


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Lipstick on a Pig?









...perhaps to some, but it most often drags my fat arse from behind the keyboard, and onto the dirt.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I put down so much power on climbs that it stretches my chain every time I ride


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> I put down so much power on climbs that it stretches my chain every time I ride


nice wheels y0


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Flyin_W said:


> Lipstick on a Pig?
> 
> View attachment 788883
> 
> ...


What part is bling? Perhaps lightweight inner tubes.. The NINER posted by Andrea138 is what people are referring to when the term "blinglespeed" is used I think!?

Confused.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok peeps, if you're postin' pics of your blinglespeeds in this thread, how about putting a price on 'em? I think the OP was offended by the price.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

rydbyk said:


> What part is bling? Perhaps lightweight inner tubes..
> 
> Confused.


His Unit is just about all upgraded/replaced besides the saddle and brake (unless it's a new BB7). I'm the same way with my Unit. Over the years, I've upgraded wheels (Flow with CK hubs), BB/cranks (CK with Saint), then headset (CK), and now stem, handlebar and seatpost (all Raceface Turbine). Only thing stock on my bike is saddle, fork, and brakes. And I've spent close to $2k on upgrades, bringing the grand total of $3k. It's still a heavy steel frame rigid ss though. I think that's the beauty of steel frame rigid ss bikes. You can have it all decked out and still not attractive enough to crackheads.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

This isn't mine, but I this has gotta count. It's even got a bling ring.

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/introducing-oddball-my-new-trek-69er-build-842727.html


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

I just like nice bikes, could care less about trying to be cool. As for price, I did not track the cost.


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

rydbyk said:


> What part is bling? Perhaps lightweight inner tubes.. The NINER posted by Andrea138 is what people are referring to when the term "blinglespeed" is used I think!?
> 
> Confused.


Looks like a custom steel frame, with some expensive components on it to me. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Not Quite Blingy One9 and SIR9*

Here are my additions:
I was able to build these up with many used parts (stems, posts, bars, cranks, brakes, front tires, pedals). With frames on closeout and wheelsets discounted by Stans (15% veteran discount) I was able to build each up for ~$1,700-1,800. Each part carefully selected for a combination of strength, beauty, weight and cost. With the One9 I was going for a silver/white theme so I did not get blingy with colors, but it did mean compromise. Some parts cost more, were harder to find used, and even weighed more (ie.Stans rims are +40g each in white). Naturally the wheels were the most expensive pieces of these builds (Arch w/Hopes). Could have gone lighter or more blingy with colors, but the Hopes are strong and the silver hubs/spokes/nipples fit the color theme I was shooting for. The One 9 was built up first (my main ride). The SIR9 later, with nearly identical parts (for easy swapping when nec.). This is the wife's main ride, and I give it some love now and again. It is currently a 1x9 front squish. Come November it will be converted back to a rigid SS (w/matching steel fork) and it will be my go-to ride until my fair-weather-riding wife is ready to hit the trails again. 
Really glad I got these built up while I was still employed. :thumbsup: 
FWIW the One9 is ~19.4lbs. The SIR9 is ~25.5lbs right now. It sits at ~22lbs. in SS mode.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I guess I consider my SS to be pretty blinged out, even though my frame is not Ti or carbon...

But it's Chris King all over the place (bb, hubs), xtr race brakes, carbon Niner bar and fork, xtr 960's, niner ti cog, etc.

At 20.3 lbs, it's light and helps me get myself up the climbs.

I enjoy riding and I enjoy riding a nice bike.










SPP


----------



## cary724 (Jan 12, 2011)

"I enjoy riding and I enjoy riding a nice bike" 
Couldn't agree more SlowpokePete! Mine is extra blingy at 16.4


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

To prevent further derailling this thread that was a poor attempt to find people disgusted by high dollar SS bikes....Only mid-90's converted to SS for $500 (preferably less) bikes are now allowed to be displayed.

PLEASE refrain from posting such audacious bikes that go against all that is the essence of SS, and refer to the unofficial MTBR blinglespeed photo thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/who-has-baddest-singlespeed-821335.html


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Gabriel J said:


> To prevent further derailling this thread that was a poor attempt to find people disgusted by high dollar SS bikes....Only mid-90's converted to SS for $500 (preferably less) bikes are now allowed to be displayed.
> 
> PLEASE refrain from posting such audacious bikes that go against all that is the essence of SS, and refer to the unofficial MTBR blinglespeed photo thread:
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/who-has-baddest-singlespeed-821335.html


How's this. If I recall correctly the new fork and conversion kit cost me about $50... well under the 500 limit. 








Although the dice stem caps may push it back into the realm of the blinglespeed...


----------



## cary724 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gabriel J said:


> To prevent further derailling this thread that was a poor attempt to find people disgusted by high dollar SS bikes....Only mid-90's converted to SS for $500 (preferably less) bikes are now allowed to be displayed.
> 
> PLEASE refrain from posting such audacious bikes that go against all that is the essence of SS, and refer to the unofficial MTBR blinglespeed photo thread:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/who-has-baddest-singlespeed-821335.html


No Man, the title is "Blinglespeeds", not mid-90's converted to SS for $500. I took it as he wanted examples of Blinglespeeds


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

rydbyk said:


> What part is bling? Perhaps lightweight inner tubes.. The NINER posted by Andrea138 is what people are referring to when the term "blinglespeed" is used I think!?
> 
> Confused.


Yes, since not the OP, confused sounds far better than condescending doooshnozzle.:eekster:
To answer rather than ignore your (?), and that my intent was not to derail, here's the background.
Was looking for a 2011 Unit, LBS had none in stock with a 3 month wait, so I bought this 2010 for < $500.
Built these...







polished Flows on Hope's w/ DT comps & Storm SL rotors - tubeless, so no lightweight tubes are involved.
Discovered that this bike gets ridden far more than my geared FS rig, so I replaced:
Cranks e.13 SS w/ Gamut 32t ring, and red Candy-3's
ODIS fork with red Woodman HS, Thomson stem & seatpost w/ red Salsa clamp.
Salsa 17 bend2 bars, ODI grips, SD7 levers/ Jagwire cables, WTB Pure race saddle.

Now looking at Ti SS frames, and will likely transfer most parts, hence my comment - lipstick on a pig?
To clarify, red is the 'bling", NINER uses small font, and the BB-7 calipers are the sole OEM survivor.
Now back to the show..


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Stevob said:


> Ok peeps, if you're postin' pics of your blinglespeeds in this thread, how about putting a price on 'em? I think the OP was offended by the price.


I'll bite...










$1400ish with the carbon rigid fork. Paid $100 for a Pushed Fox 100mm F29 G2 that I swap out from time to time.

And my seat has flames on it... that makes me fast.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

cary724 said:


> I took it as he wanted examples of Blinglespeeds


In short, I took his comments as an insult to anyone who decided to spend a good deal of money on a SS bike.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea, I took it as him trying to discredit people for not riding their bike in the most "core" way because they spent a lot of money on it. Money is all relative. $3K may mean nothing to some people. Riding a bike is still riding a bike whether you spent $100 or $10,000 on it. Riding a SS is still riding a SS only the number of gears matter, it doesn't matter how much you spent on it.

Am I so crazy that I like nice things? Am I so crazy that I like nice things that also look purdy?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Gabriel J said:


> In short, I took his comments as an insult to anyone who decided to spend a good deal of money on a SS bike.


I own fairly cheap bikes as I have other things to do with my money right now, but I totally support the pursuit of finding that perfect SS at any cost.


----------



## cary724 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gabriel J said:


> In short, I took his comments as an insult to anyone who decided to spend a good deal of money on a SS bike.


I agree with you, i was just playing stupid and feeding into the original post )

I see nothing wrong with a $100 or a $10,00 bike! whatever gets you out there. I've been riding since 95, I'm at a point now where I know this is something i like ad will continue to do. Most important at a point where I can drop some $$ on a bike, so why not:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

I spent a lot of money on my SS. A LOT. I've worked my ass off to get to the point where I can afford such a beautiful machine....That's probably why I took the original comments as a slight to the people who I know are out there like myself. I ride it every chance that I get, it doesn't just sit and look pretty.

I don't care if it's 20 degrees, ice, and snow...I go out and RIDE it. Is that not "core" enough?


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Gabriel J said:


> To prevent further derailling this thread that was a poor attempt to find people disgusted by high dollar SS bikes....Only mid-90's converted to SS for $500 (preferably less) bikes are now allowed to be displayed.
> 
> PLEASE refrain from posting such audacious bikes that go against all that is the essence of SS, and refer to the unofficial MTBR blinglespeed photo thread:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/who-has-baddest-singlespeed-821335.html


Bingo...here it is...







94 Diamondback Apex (True Temper steel frame), same year Manitou Mach 5 fork, original brakes & cranks (Shimano LX), Specialized saddle, Control Tech stem & post, Profile bars...it's a dinosaur...but it's super fun.

That being said...I'm building something that's maybe not so blingy, but it's at least from this decade. Kinda wanted to make sure I was down with the SS before I dropped any spousal noticed coin on a new ride.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

The bike & components in my photo just look pretty because most of it's brand new & just washed. The more it costs, the harder I ride it (TWSS, or something)

Kinda like this:


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Flyin_W said:


> Yes, since not the OP, confused sounds far better than condescending doooshnozzle.:eekster:
> To answer rather than ignore your (?), and that my intent was not to derail, here's the background.
> Was looking for a 2011 Unit, LBS had none in stock with a 3 month wait, so I bought this 2010 for < $500.
> Built these...
> ...


Edit: Needed kinder words.

OK OK..you got me.

Your bike would be considered a "blinglespeed" for sure. Your bike is a boutique build for sure.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^ rydbyk, 
Thanks for the red chicklet!
Now my descriptive appears to be deadly accurate.
Will not repay the favor, and let karma fall where it may.

Think the misconception of bling (color) vs big $$$ has ruffled a few SS feathers.
Had no intent to do so, only that by adding some makes it your steed. 
IDC what bike you're on, so long as it visits dirt regularly, and isn't just garage art.


----------



## fwinter (Nov 20, 2010)

Leeds or speeds? Anyway... 

Personally I only like the extremes - cheapo builds that 'do the job' or uber-smart engineering masterpieces.

It's the mid-range stuff that bores me!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Flyin_W said:


> ^ rydbyk,
> Thanks for the red chicklet!
> Now my descriptive appears to be deadly accurate.
> Will not repay the favor, and let karma fall where it may.
> ...


I would ding you again for talking about rep in forums...but I can't.

Funny Flying W....you acted childlike and resorted to name calling. You called me "*****nozzle" on a public forum for questioning why your average normal fairly nice bike was posted up on a thread about blinglespeeds.

Sorry bud.

Perhaps you should have read the OP's description of what a blinglespeed is first.

Just sayin'


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess I have 5 " Blinglespeeds" Here are a few.

The Ragley TD:1 is 15lbs 14oz

The Lurcher is 17 lbs 9oz now

The Vassago just looks sweet.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

This is gonna bring a world of hate:










But I don't care  I worked hard, I earned it and it rides like a dream.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

OP here. OK, maybe the Everest analogy wasn't the best. But here's the thing, with an egalitarian SS like the 25lb Vassago or Karate Monkey, the SS rider could be saying 'it's the rider, not the bike' to the FS guys he/she passes on the trail. But when you best 'em on a 18lbs SS wonder bike, you really can't say the same. So the question becomes, is a key part of SS having it be about technique and fitness of the rider rather than enablement by technology? If you agree with this sentiment, you might think the blinglespeed is a contradiction, regardless of the rider's mean to pay for it.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i think you have a complex problem and should quit minding what other people ride.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

And don't you dare insinuate that my Karate Monkey isn't a wonder bike!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> i think you have a complex problem and should quit minding what other people ride.


lol

yes. this is not acceptable behavior on mtbr. i am not sure if mtbr forums would even exist if we followed your rule. haha.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Haha no. I just dont understand why is he creating a standard on what a single speed bike should be.


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

I just ordered all the parts for my new ss. It's an inbred and i totalled less than $700 with everything except wheels and tires. Is it a blinglespeed...to most probably not. To me? Ya damn right it is, why? Because it's mine. This is my single speed there are many single speeds like it but this one is mine.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

islander said:


> OP here. OK, maybe the Everest analogy wasn't the best. But here's the thing, with an egalitarian SS like the 25lb Vassago or Karate Monkey, the SS rider could be saying 'it's the rider, not the bike' to the FS guys he/she passes on the trail. But when you best 'em on a 18lbs SS wonder bike, you really can't say the same. So the question becomes, is a key part of SS having it be about technique and fitness of the rider rather than enablement by technology? If you agree with this sentiment, you might think the blinglespeed is a contradiction, regardless of the rider's mean to pay for it.


So beating geared riders on my Monocog is okay but when I do it on the Blacksheep it's cheating ??

I don't see the logic in your hypothesis. A key part of rider fitness is efficient use of energy and why should I expend it racing on a heavier bike. That's not efficient and not the best use of my fitness. When I race and beat geared riders not once ever, has someone come up to me afterwards and used your argument. They come up, we have a laugh about the race, we share a beer (because a post race beer is "core" SS), they say I'm crazy for doing it on a rigid SS and we have a good time. Invariably they want to ride the bike or admire the craftsmanship of it and that's cool with me.

I've never experienced an elitist or snobby attitude from anyone just because my bike is "expensive". It's no more money than their top-end Trek, Cannondale, Specialized, Niner etc etc, it's just different.


----------



## cary724 (Jan 12, 2011)

islander said:


> OP here. OK, maybe the Everest analogy wasn't the best. But here's the thing, with an egalitarian SS like the 25lb Vassago or Karate Monkey, the SS rider could be saying 'it's the rider, not the bike' to the FS guys he/she passes on the trail. But when you best 'em on a 18lbs SS wonder bike, you really can't say the same. So the question becomes, is a key part of SS having it be about technique and fitness of the rider rather than enablement by technology? If you agree with this sentiment, you might think the blinglespeed is a contradiction, regardless of the rider's mean to pay for it.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

@Driver Bob

Correct. This same thing could be applied to EVERY level of competitiveness. "Not fair, the second baseman got the golden glove award on the other team, but he had a nicer glove than me!!"

Or... "Yeh, he beat me yesterday at the marathon, but his shoes were like .02 ounces lighter than mine!"

On the other hand, if you are the one winning races on a 32 pound road bike sorta thing, then props to you!! Haha.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

If you spend $500 on an SS or $5,000 on an SS you are getting out of your house and riding your bike. My bike almost always looks nice and clean because I ride her through anything and clean her up afterward. Maybe to some of the rich and famous,$3,000 is nothing but for those of us who have worked hard to save up the money to build a very nice bike, that $3,000 SS is everything to us. The transmission in my car went out and I didn't have the heart to sell my frame and fork so I sold the car and built up my bike. It doesn't matter how much you spend or how nice your bike looks, if you are out riding it as much as you can, then you are cool in my book. I have a "Blinglespeed" according to the OP but I still check out classic steel road bikes that are covered in rust because they are still being ridden.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Here here good Sir...*



TwoShoes said:


> If you spend $500 on an SS or $5,000 on an SS you are getting out of your house and riding your bike. My bike almost always looks nice and clean because I ride her through anything and clean her up afterward. Maybe to some of the rich and famous,$3,000 is nothing but for those of us who have worked hard to save up the money to build a very nice bike, that $3,000 SS is everything to us. The transmission in my car went out and I didn't have the heart to sell my frame and fork so I sold the car and built up my bike. It doesn't matter how much you spend or how nice your bike looks, if you are out riding it as much as you can, then you are cool in my book. I have a "Blinglespeed" according to the OP but I still check out classic steel road bikes that are covered in rust because they are still being ridden.


:thumbsup:A wonderful summary...singlespeed, blinglespeed, schminglespeed...I don't know if some would consider my SS's as "blingle" but that is unimportant. What makes them "blingle" to ME is when I see that stem I ate balogna sammiches for, or those bars I got from wearing the same crappy shoes for, the frame I spent a winter and practically all my disposable income to build are "blingle" to ME, and THAT is the essence of a "blinglespeed" to me...that it makes the owner happy to ride, happy to maintain, and happy to have, and what a good investment it is to THEM because they probobly made some sacrifices for it.

When people see a Ti or carbon frame or 1500.00 wheelset or whatever, it is extremely presumptuous to assume that person got it without sacrifice and automatically presume them to be rich bike snobs.:nono: I would bet that is the exception more than most think. They made some sacrifices for those like anybody else. I have well over 3,000 pics in my bike porn folder and would wager only 15-20% are what some are defining as "blinglespeed". The rest are the utilitarian steel frames or aluminum, some carbon frames people built a part at a time, whatever, all great bikes. The ones the rider bought for what he could afford and spent time and savings to add parts and post the pics up with each upgrade because to THEM, they ARE "blingle". I save them because they have a, for lack of a better, less corny term, a soul, a bike soul...something about them fascinated me and I imagined a quick spin on them and thought it looked fun and saved the pic they posted. I've followed a lot of builds on here as well as your Niner too (I don't have a car either LOL) and seldom does anyone say "Oh here is a picture of my horrid P.O.S. that is so sh*tty I felt compelled to post it...it's that embarrasing, it's awful." They took the time to put it up because the bike is important to them. They are proud of them as they should be. Bikes are one of the last bastions of individuality. Where 5 guys start with the same 5 bikes and all end up entirely different, and I could care less what the total cost is.

Someone is riding it and hopefully getting the same freeing feeling that I get everytime I get on one. I like my geared bikes but my SS's make me feel like I am 8 years old again and riding all day with my friends on our 40lb Schwinn Stingrays...only I'm probobly slower now.

I guarantee the Lego Darth Vader is the first thing that owner's eyes go to everytime he sees his bike as quick as the other guy's eyes go to his frame made of unobtainium with the tubeless helium filled nanogram tires...both are "blingle" in my book.:thumbsup: I wish I could remember who to credit for this quote off here but I loved it and has been on my fridge ever since, it went "Bikes aren't fast, people are fast. Bikes are overpriced. It's an important distinction."

Ride whatever inspires you to ride, what you think is blingle, and help others re-discover how they felt once by letting them take a spin on your bike if they don't ride now. Liked your post, I thought it was spot on. Here's mine, blingle or not..

[


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

As others have said, as long as it gets ridden hard and enjoyed, it doesn't matter if the bike costs $100 or $5000. I also think most of the high end singelspeeds get used a lot more than the blinged out FS bikes I see attached to Range Rovers. 

I bought my dream bike almost 5 years ago, and still totally love it. I have other bikes, but this one gets ridden the most by far:


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

My take on "blinglespeeds" (god I hate that term- kinda like "brifter.")
I have some darn nice equipment on a fairly nice production frame- King hubs and headset on a Canfield Nimble 9. Not really what I'd consider "bling," but expensive stuff for most. 
My stuff gets ridden. 100 mile races, training for said races, and general riding in between. 
When one looks at cost per use, or better yet cost per mile, the expense comes down significantly. The reason some of the components cost so much is that they're really well made, and will last a long time. 
I personally don't buy stuff to impress anyone. As someone who's worked on bikes professionally since the first Bush was in office, I've seen some high-dollar stuff that turns heads, but ends up being crap. The stuff that works is worth the extra money. 

Los


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm fairly certain the OP would consider my bike a Blinglespeed but I don't care. I didn't care back in 1997 when everyone on geared bikes laughed at me for owning a SS and I don't care now if people don't like my component choices. I ride for me and because it makes me feel like a kid again. 

Oh and mine weighs 13.91lbs and cost me $6001.
Enjoy looking at it, I never tire of riding it!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

mattkock said:


> I'm fairly certain the OP would consider my bike a Blinglespeed but I don't care. I didn't care back in 1997 when everyone on geared bikes laughed at me for owning a SS and I don't care now if people don't like my component choices. I ride for me and because it makes me feel like a kid again.
> 
> Oh and mine weighs 13.91lbs and cost me $6001.
> Enjoy looking at it, I never tire of riding it!


Awesome bike. Funny thing is that you probably have a childhood photo nearly identical to this accept that instead of a $6000 dollar bike at your knee, it is a $10 soccer ball.

Oh how things change... haha.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

mattkock said:


>


I've heard of ppl using chainrings for sprockets, but, never a sprocket for a chainring. lol. All kidding aside, awesome bike and probably significantly faster than me and my gearing. I can't pedal high cadence to save my life.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

jetboy23 said:


> I've heard of ppl using chainrings for sprockets, but, never a sprocket for a chainring. lol. All kidding aside, awesome bike and probably significantly faster than me and my gearing. I can't pedal high cadence to save my life.


I guess a few compromises were made to get to that weight ... looks great at any rate.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is my Blinglespeed, oh...o.p. and I am a fat clydesdale also...muhuhahaha I built my wheels, developed a semi custom paint scheme , had custom made stickers, built it from frame up myself...but my bike has no soul, just more import garbage...and I don't smile every time I ride it.... At least Ben Franklin approves.


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

Some of these bikes make me just want to cry they are so beautiful. One day i will save/make the money to afford a Blinglespeed. Until then? I am going to beat the ever loving hell out of my Inbred.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. The gearing is a 22x12 or 1.8 to 1 like a 32x17 which is pretty good for here in Texas. I do go through chains quicker than I would prefer. 

That Custom Paint is the TITS Adim!!!! Drool.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Spring TX must be the blinglespeed capital. There are 20 plus sub 20 pound bikes, 10 plus sub 18 pound bikes and at least 4 sub 16 pound bikes in a few mile area around 1960. There have been a few times where the four bikes hanging off the back of Matts truck are worth 30 grand in total.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

How it all began. I think this was my first true blinglespeed. 1999 I think. EBBs were kind of a new concept. King SS specific hub. Ventana El Toro.

SS frames were not abundent back then by any means.

I was coming off a tricked out BOSS from Bianchi that I purchased around 1996 or so.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spot
King HS
King hubs on stans flow
King BB
Thomson cockpit
Tower pro fork


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is my wife's Blinglespeed. It's really nice and she Loves it!

Niner EMD frame, Niner Carbon fork, (both Moondust Grey) Pink King headset and hubs on Crests with Tye-Dyed Ti spokes and Pink nipples, Pink Hope brakes (not in pic yet) carbon seatpost and bar, ALL Ti or Allooy bolts (purple) etc. etc. etc. 17.00lbs. If she went clipless it would be in the 16s.

Oh yeah to the OP, $4500 and Blingy as Hell!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

From now on, when someone comes to the Women's Lounge asking, "what should I get for my wife/girlfriend?" I'm going to reference this post.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> From now on, when someone comes to the Women's Lounge asking, "what should I get for my wife/girlfriend?" I'm going to reference this post.


That question gets asked ??? ...LOL...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

There are more "what should I get my..." threads in the women's forum than there are "how do I fix X derailleur issue" in the drivetrain forum.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

mattkock said:


> Here is my wife's Blinglespeed. It's really nice and she Loves it!
> 
> Niner EMD frame, Niner Carbon fork, (both Moondust Grey) Pink King headset and hubs on Crests with Tye-Dyed Ti spokes and Pink nipples, Pink Hope brakes (not in pic yet) carbon seatpost and bar, ALL Ti or Allooy bolts (purple) etc. etc. etc. 17.00lbs. If she went clipless it would be in the 16s.
> 
> Oh yeah to the OP, $4500 and Blingy as Hell!


The tensioner really hurts ...


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

So to sum up SS mtb core culture, according to subsample posting here, SS isn't about being inherently thrifty, or proving anything about 'it being about the engine'. But rather its just about riding the bike that floats your boat. I get that, not hard to understand. To be clear, I have nothing against bling bikes, and have owned geared ones in the 15yrs I have been on mtbr.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Maybe single speeding is just about single speeding? Lots of ways to ride SS.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Forty Two


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Click Click Boom said:


> Forty Two


There's some galaxy truth for ya'


----------



## bike hippy (Mar 16, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> I put down so much power on climbs that it stretches my chain every time I ride


It's much more likely that your Bio-Centric EBB is slipping, not your chain stretching.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is my newest Blinglespeed. And before everyone get's all in a Huff about it being a DH bike it is still a SingleSpeed and quite Blingy.


----------



## redrock_z71 (Oct 18, 2004)

Here's mine! I haven't figured out what all I have in it but not all that much due to quite a bit of wheel'n and deal'n parts swapping and upgrading as I go. I still have green Niner RDO handlebars, stem, and seat post headed my way though! This is one of the smoothest bikes I've ever owned and will put a smile of my face for a long while!!

It's currently sitting right at 18.6 lbs as pictured. There's other places I can shed weight after the RDO gear gets here but I like it as is!!


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

does this qualify?


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

My steed. running a fox fork now that I've moved up into the rooty new england area. not sure on the $$$ but got a good deal on almost all of it. under 19 lbs with the chisel fork. Plastic is fantastic:thumbsup:


----------



## el nobody (Jan 8, 2013)

*My Dream Bike*

I rode a Vassago for several years, loved it. I started racing more and I wanted to set up my game.

Stumpjumper 2013 SS Specific Carbon w/Carbon post
Truvativ Bars
Roval 29 Carbon Wheelset
SID XX Fork
SRAM XX1 cranks
XTR brakes/pedals
Fast Track Control 2.2 on front and rear

This build was close to $6K and weighs just over 20lbs (due to heavy KMC chain)

The difference in efficiency has been tremendous. Climbs like a dream, takes off like a rocket on straights when I lock the fork, and it goes exactly where I point it. Absolutely loving it so far... time will tell how the carbon holds up.


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

el nobody said:


> I rode a Vassago for several years, loved it. I started racing more and I wanted to set up my game.
> 
> Stumpjumper 2013 SS Specific Carbon w/Carbon post
> Truvativ Bars
> ...


Nice build. Little more bling than mine for sure. One thing I'm curious of is of course the cranks? What Q factor. And what chain are you running? I'm sure you faced the dilemma of how slim the single ring bb30 crank options are without running stupid adapters. I've just been running the oem SRAM bb30 cranks off my old 1x10 stumpy evo (boat anchors) in hopes of a dedicated ss carbon bb30 crank. Or Chris kings pf24 bb


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

Whose seat is that? That thing is so sexy and it would make me ride at least 5mph faster just on cool points alone LOL. It makes me think of the Wizard of Oz where the mean witch wanting Dorothy's shoes said "I MUST HAVE THOSE SHOES LITTLE GIRL" only it's your seat...


----------



## el nobody (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm running the KMC D101-Gold - BMX chain. I broke several smaller chains, and I've had zero issue with this one. I honestly don't know the Q factor... my LBS built this up for me.. not sure if they used adaptors.

The saddle is the Specialized Phenom Expert w/ti rails


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

Are you running 1/8 cog and chainring on your build or are you only running 3/32? im in the market for a enw chain and wondering if the 1/8 has enough slop to make any noise and be annoying or to go with another 3/32 chain. Thanks!


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

redrock_z71 said:


> View attachment 791573


What chainring is that?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ryandurep said:


> im in the market for a enw chain and wondering if the 1/8 has enough slop to make any noise and be annoying or to go with another 3/32 chain.


If you have a 3/32 drivetrain, why would you get a 1/8th chain? Its been proven over and over that 3/32 chains are equally strong and generally lighter. Just wondering...


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Captain_America1976 said:


> What chainring is that?


 This one  I think.


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

jetboy23 said:


> If you have a 3/32 drivetrain, why would you get a 1/8th chain? Its been proven over and over that 3/32 chains are equally strong and generally lighter. Just wondering...


Well like my reply says, I have a 3/32 (sram) chain right now, he stated he had a kmc d101 chain which only comes in 1/8 inch. So I was just merely asking if he was running 3/32 cog and ring or if he was running 1/8 cog and ring, and I asked about this because I've read alot of people breaking kmc x10sl ( chain I want) and if the 1/8 d101 showed better longevity without any major slip/noise is give it a shot. I'm leaning towards the 3/32 chain though, was just curious.


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll play. Banger Zion frames with some nice bits


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

I love blinglespeeding. Here is mine. 19 lb crusher.

<img src=https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8535/8670948954_b88e82b03b_b.jpg>


----------



## redrock_z71 (Oct 18, 2004)

Andy R said:


> This one  I think.


Yes that's it. Carbon-Ti 32T


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

mattkock said:


> Here is my newest Blinglespeed. And before everyone get's all in a Huff about it being a DH bike it is still a SingleSpeed and quite Blingy.


I've been wanting to do this with my DH rig...


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

My Salsa Selma would have cost me about $6,700 retail to build...but, I worked in a shop for a while and built it that way because it DIDN'T cost me that much to build. Now that I don't work in a shop anymore, yeah...would def. not build up an SS like that. And I ride the sh*t out of her too. My geared, steel hardtail will be hitting the trail this morning for the first time in about 9 months so my SS is no trailer queen.


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

Late to the thread and only read the first page...I find it interesting that some feel that riding a one geared bike is somehow a cultural statement. I mean, if that makes you feel good it's cool, but just surprising. Isn't that the exact idea that some people with expensive sports cars feel that having a nice car defines them? 
I have a nice carbon singlespeed, also a cheap aluminum 29er, and just got a Surly fat bike. I like them all and ride them because its fun. I certainly am not trying to project a certain cultural image. 
I have met many cool people riding bikes and would like to think that someone is not judged for riding a bike that is too nice.
Didn't everyone's first bike only have one gear? It's not exactly revolutionary...


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

*Blinglespeed*

Interesting topic.

Haven't heard the term used for a while.
I do have a photo though.

Taken at the 2010 SSEC, an early model Karate Monkey in Blue. I have since seen other photos of this bike in many guises. It was watching this one be ridden around the Forest of Dean in the UK on some technical stuff on v-brakes that swung me to buying my KM.

The bike belongs to a group called "The Knights of Niche" they do high end ti bikes and ride lots, show ponies but also work horses, the KM may still be in service. I haven't found a photo on file of the complete bike, only the close up of the Blinglespeed tag.

Each to there own, go pimp if you can, careful selection of parts can get low weight for low price, i find really light bikes a bit nervous and skippy to ride, so although i like to look at lightweight gear, i don't always buy into it. Must weigh my KM, SS v-brakes, must be low 20's in weight, frame build not an off the peg complete.

As long as the rider enjoys there toy then thats all that matters.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Does this count as Blingspeed?

2010 Kona Unit

CK SS hub, 36 DT spokes, Flows
Raceface Turbine handlebar, stem, seatpost
ESI chunky grips
CK headset, bottom bracket
Shimano Saint crank, Niner chainring, XT clipless
Jagwire Ripcord, SD 7 levers
Shimano XT front skewer (CK funbolt in the rear)
Stock saddle, brakes, and chain.
And I wear 3 thick gold chains whenever I ride


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

why yes...it does.

but since i had to use screen snip to save the photo to bike porn folder i rescind my yes.

oh heck...yes...a thousand times yes


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

Ace. said:


> Interesting topic.
> 
> Haven't heard the term used for a while.
> I do have a photo though.
> ...


That's like the O.G. Blinglespeed!


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

*My contribution:*


Surly 1x1 + xtracycle free radical
CK Single Speed hubs
CK Headset
CK 20T cog
Salsa Ti Skewer
Thomson Elite front stem
Thomson Elite stoker stem
Thomson Elite post
Fizik Ti Saddle
Easton MonkeyLite Carbon front bars
XTR V-Brakes and Levers
Reversed fixie bullhorns in green (daughters color choice)
Custom Head tube bade (Japanese family crest)

Updates since most of these pictures were taken:

X9 crank / GXP BB with 42T ring
XTR 959 SPD pedals

*Weight:*
F'ing heavy. None of my scales have the capacity to weigh it. I am guessing 50 pounds.

*Portage:*
I can carry my whole family 
6yr and {}yr old wife on the deck, 1yr old on the front kid seat, 3yr old in the trailer
Lots-o-flex when carrying all those folks but have safely gotten them to and from local Ice Cream joint

*The Goods:*

































*Super-Duper Minivan Mode*


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

^^^That Surly is 'Crazy-Cool'! Absolutely Love it!


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

4nbstd said:


> And I wear 3 thick gold chains whenever I ride


Love it.



God's Favorite Bike said:


> but since i had to use screen snip to save the photo to bike porn folder i rescind my yes.


I am so relieved to know someone else does this, too...


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

To answer the OP. Investing in a singles speed makes sense because nothing disappears under you on a trail like a well sorted, light single speed. Feels much like trial running.

And since this turned into a "post your single speed" thread...

Current Rig








First Singlespeed









There was a Kona Unit 29 in there too that I can't find pics for.


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

TwoShoes said:


> I have a $3k One9 that I built up because it's my dream bike. I have more in the brakes, wheels, and crank than what it costs to buy the frame and carbon fork. I ride a rigid 29er and the love for the simplicity will always be there no matter how much money is in the bike. I'm not rich, I don't make big bucks, I just wanted a Rigid 29er that was less than 20 lbs. I am looking for a frame to build up a low dollar Singlespeed road bike for commuting everyday.
> 
> This Bling Bling Singlespeed sits in my living room where it can be warm every night yet gets ridden in the Sun, Rain, and even Snow every day to and from Work.
> 
> View attachment 788885


Really nice bike. I would love to see a parts list.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Am I the only person that is looking at these relatively production pedestrian frames with a boat load of $$$ parts as something other than a "blinglespeed"?

They just look like nice bikes. When I think blinglespeed, I think Chum's bike, or 17lb wonderbike, a ballin' ass Retrotec or Coconino, etc. It's those over-the-top builds where all the details are perfect that really exemplify the term for me.

Heck, I don't even think my WaltWorks is blinglespeedy, because as much as I like it, it's just a bike with nice-ish parts.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

OneBadWagon said:


> Am I the only person that is looking at these relatively production pedestrian frames with a boat load of $$$ parts as something other than a "blinglespeed"?


But mine's really shiny.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I think anything custom counts, anything pimped counts, anything shiny counts. I think the term can be loosely interpreted to include any number of rides. I think there are levels of bling with subtle differences to include the range of posted SS here. 

I guess anything that can be attached to a chain and worn around the neck of a hip-hop mogul/ rapper or attached to the top of a pimp cane counts. IMHO, which is humble. 

I do agree though that any SS that gets compliments is not necessarily a blinglespeed, but bling is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Hiroshima, F... u dude, that thing is awesome! I just drooled on my keyboard, damnit. I don't like your seat though. Wow.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I think my blinglespeed could probably be hung on a necklace without too much discomfort and be worn by that dude from naughty by nature. 
Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

4nbstd said:


> But mine's really shiny.


It's a good looking bike, but it's not over the top at all. Bling is all about over the top. 
Where's Chum to post some pics of his Hunter?


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

islander said:


> Blinglespeeds. We've all seen em. CF, Ti, custom. 1 gear, $3-4k invested, colour matches and 19lbs. But are they in the spirit of SS core culture? Have they lost something, just like the guy who has all his gear carried by sherpa's to Everest basecamp?


"Blinglespeeds",......I don't know? I tend to think of my Dean Colonial "FrankenRider 69'er" more of a "BlingleSteed", prehaps. 

I just finished a rather detailed post about the build here, with lots of pics and details:

https://forums.mtbr.com/650b-27-5/d...er-these-frames-great-place-start-870657.html

While i couldn't be happier with the build, i think building from used but in excellent condition parts goes a long way to justifying the expense. Were i to sell off said parts, i doubt i would lose anything at all. Try that when buying "new".

Besides, most of the bling parts also have a much more important reason for purchasing,......they make for a more comfortable ride! Riding "rigid" you look at all the little things that can help.

The Ti Dean Colonal frame, Ti Moots braced riser MTB handlebar, and Ti Kent Eriksen seatpost ALL contribute to removing a LOT of the road and trail chatter from reaching these older bones! (all were "used" but not abused finds)

Here's one pic,.....many more at the above link:



This is my most often ridden bike. I have maybe 15 in total, but i've changed things around on some, borrowed parts off others, etc,.... and so reduced maybe 4 of the 15 to just frames for now.

I ride a lot to stay in shape, so my more upright (and comfortable) rides gives me a better workout. The more upright riding position adds to getting a better fitness building ride, imo, because of being less aero to begin with. The "fun" part is a big part of it also. (OK, probably the biggest part! 

At 57 i can't be bending over and crinking my neck. Arthritis in my neck, and recently diagnosed calcified right shoulder rotator cuff tendonitis mandates i sit up more.

That right shoulder brings new meaning to the phrase "No pain, no gain"! Wouldn't wish that on anybody!

I'm happy with the upright rides though, as i get to see more of what's going on around me.  Even before the physical things i preferred to be more upright than most,......just that now it's sort or required!

cheers,


----------



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

Doesn't matter what bling you have added or what uber expensive frame you build on as long as you ride the damn thing!!


I took a 2013 Kona Unit and added a I9 wheelset (Enduro), Jagwire brake cables, Salsa Ti skewers and Salsa seat clamp. Clamp, cables and skewers are in orange to match the hubs which in turn match the orange lettering on the 2013 unit.

Not over the top but it makes me happy. That in turn makes me more anxious (eager) ride which in turn enriches my life and health.


----------



## Steve5S (Jun 14, 2004)

OneBadWagon said:


> It's a good looking bike, but it's not over the top at all. Bling is all about over the top.
> Where's Chum to post some pics of his Hunter?


I've just had a sex wee :-D


----------



## Aussie Rod (May 23, 2016)

*Blinglespeed?*

Sounds a bit like decorative jewellery for the "secret love garden".
If it looks good and makes you excited it can't be wrong. Can it?
Bling it up I say.:nono:


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm super late to this thread, but folks need to take their lame preconceived notions and stick them where the sun don't shine.


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

*Chrome Nimble 9*









I call her "The Hornet" with Charlotte Hornet colors !!!


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

Ogre said:


> I'm super late to this thread, but folks need to take their lame preconceived notions and stick them where the sun don't shine.


Fin A!


----------

